# anybody know who has the best price on a 2013 C59 ?



## Speed_Metal (Feb 9, 2004)

in the US

preferably team white


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Speed_Metal said:


> in the US
> 
> preferably team white


Noticed that Wrench Science has dropped the price of 2013 c-59 italias to $4800.


----------

